
China’s Money Supply Has Outgrown Its Economy over Two Fold Since 2009 - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/chinas-money-supply-has-outgrown-its-economy-over-two-fold-since-2009/
======
tabtab
The ability to semi-tinker with the economy may lead to leaders with a false
sense of full control. They may find a way to shuffle things around to hide
problems most of the time, but eventually they'll make a mistake, all humans
do, and create a problem bigger than further meddling can fix or delay.
Historically, autocrats try to fix big economic problems in ham-handed ways
that make the problem worse.

This is not to say that open systems don't also have problems, but it's harder
to sweep things under the rug when your political competitors can and do
broadcast all your mistakes to the public. Checks and balances.

